# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  2с9 "Нона-С"

## Mishel2007

Недавно посмотрел серию "Ударной силы" про этот аппарат, захотелось собрать, нашел в запсах "Нону" от "Восточного экспресса", может кто нибудь собирал, поделитесь впечатлениями и расскажите про косячки...
Может кто фотками и чертежами поделится.... :Smile: 
Заранее благодарен......

----------


## Евгений

> Недавно посмотрел серию "Ударной силы" про этот аппарат, захотелось собрать, нашел в запсах "Нону" от "Восточного экспресса", может кто нибудь собирал, поделитесь впечатлениями и расскажите про косячки...
> Может кто фотками и чертежами поделится....
> Заранее благодарен......


напишите на какое мыло выслать много фото из музея техники

----------

